# LuLu's Hoglet is 1 Week old This hour!



## SgtSly (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, I saw some people askin for baby hedgie pics, so Here's some of My Princess LuLu's new baby. I week old the very hour these pics were taken.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Soooooooooooooo cute...the little smiling face...little mouth and tongue...
<sigh>


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Is there anything cuter than a baby hedgie? So adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So precious!!


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

TOO
MUCH 
CUUUUTTEEE
*pass out*


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute ! very precious baby


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

HedgehogsAnonymous said:


> Is there anything cuter than a baby hedgie? So adorable!


A 3 year kissing a baby hedgehog


----------



## SgtSly (Feb 9, 2011)

THanks everyone. Shortly after these photos, the lil think started Self Anointing. It was so cute.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  Hoglets are the best!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

SOO precious! Oh my goodness


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

soooo cute!!!!!!!


----------

